# Plants ID



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Hi
Please help me for this plant

Thanks.


----------



## neilshieh (Jun 24, 2010)

looks like some type of hygro to me...


----------



## darkoon (Jun 7, 2010)

looks like Hygrophila corymbosa 'compact'


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

That was my thinking too---_Hygrophila corymbosa_.


----------



## eleven11 (Jul 17, 2010)

Thanks Friend

Please help me for this 2 plants


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

#2 looks like a Ludwigia, perhaps L. glandulosa.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Number 1 looks like _Hygrophila angustifolia_.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

The first of the second batch is probably one of the variations of _H. corymbosa_, such as 'angustifolia'.*

The second is a _Ludwigia_, probably _L. repens_ x _arcuata_ (not glandulosa, which has alternate leaves).

* _H. angustifolia_ is a valid species, but is something else and not the same as _H. corymbosa_ 'angustifolia'. Confusing, I know, but perhaps a topic for another thread.


----------

